# How far will a 9mm bullet go



## Ga Sportsman (Mar 21, 2009)

I know there are many exenuating circumstances, but basically a 115 gr FMJ target load fired from a pistol at about 5 feet high and shooting level.  The reason I ask is cause my nearest neighbor came over one day and was adamant about my "not shooting that thing in his direction"  I don't shoot that direction anyway, but here is what it would take to get there.
Travel about 265-275 yards slightly downhill; hit a pond; ricochet and travel another 250-275 yards slightly back uphill to his house.  Seems a little far fetched to me, but is it possible.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

uumm you don't fire into a dirt bank???


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 21, 2009)

> Travel about 265-275 yards slightly downhill; hit a pond; ricochet and travel another 250-275 yards slightly back uphill to his house.



I would say that is entirely possible.

Back in my more youthful and more carefree days, I was investigated the idea of a bullet ricocheting off water, as I had my doubts.  On a large river, using a .22 pistol, I could skip a bullet like a rock, hitting the water several times.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 21, 2009)

if you aint shootin in his direction its a non issue ...... but at least your concerned ..... dont shoot where the bullet can ricochet of the pond an I think you are O K !!!  .............. if ya can tho make ya a berm too shoot into anyway just too be safe   ........this is my 10 cents !!!!!


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Mar 21, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> uumm you don't fire into a dirt bank???



No....I live in the country w/ him being my nearest neighbor at About 550 yards away.  All the land around me is my family's.  When I go shoot my rifles, I will go to some of our even more secluded land, but to shoot my pistol, I usually just shoot in the yard in the direction that a bullet would have to travel over a mile thru a little group of large oaks to get into another home.  I was just wondering if a 9mm bullet would even go that far....I knew a .22 would go over a mile.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd be building myself a berm to shoot at. Then I would invite the neighbor over to shoot at my dirt bank. No offence meant here but a bullet can travel well over a mile if aimed correctly. And water tends to act like concrete in some ways.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Mar 21, 2009)

Bullets can do some wierd stuff, buy some tracers if you don't believe me.  I would err on the side of caution.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 21, 2009)

Yea, I would at the very least build up some type of a backstop or a bullet trap. My brother lives in the country and had a call on him, when the deputies seen his 8' high backstop of pine logs and dirt, they just shock their heads and headed off. 
Stuff does happen. But as long as we do everything we can to keep it from happening, we're good to go. But you really should have some type of backstop, just for peace of mind if nothing else.


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> Travel about 265-275 yards slightly downhill; hit a pond; ricochet and travel another 250-275 yards slightly back uphill to his house.  Seems a little far fetched to me, but is it possible.



More than possible, it is quite likely it can happen.
Build an earthen backstop.  No more concerns.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 21, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> More than possible, it is quite likely it can happen.
> Build an earthen backstop.  No more concerns.



I agree and I know of one instance where a 9mm went much further than 500 yards through woods and proceeded to go into a home through an exterior wall.   Basically the same scenario you described but it struck the home (no one was hurt).  The home wan't in the line of fire but the path altered, probably after striking a small limb?


----------



## Davans (Mar 23, 2009)

Fat Daddy said:


> Bullets can do some wierd stuff, buy some tracers if you don't believe me.  I would err on the side of caution.



X2

If you have never seen tracer rounds fired you have no idea what bullets do when they impact. It is amazing where they go. Build yourself a safe place to fire into and be done with it.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 23, 2009)

Davans said:


> X2
> 
> If you have never seen tracer rounds fired you have no idea what bullets do when they impact. It is amazing where they go. Build yourself a safe place to fire into and be done with it.



x3 bullets will bounce all over the place get yourself a backstop  of some sort it is worth it


----------



## abrannon (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes it is possible for a 9MM to do that, maybe not likely, but possible. 

+1 for the earthen backstop.  Always be certain of where your bullet stops.  You never know what a bullet may hit before it falls, when you rely on gravity as a backstop.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Mar 24, 2009)

*x4 BUILD A EARTHEN BACKSTOP*

AND STAY SAFE.


----------



## Luke_M (Mar 24, 2009)

Here you go:

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2002/DomnaAntoniadis.shtml


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2009)

Know your basic gun safety rules....

Know your target and what lies beyond it!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen a tracer from an M1 Garand being shot at a downward angle hit a backstop which was a small earthen mound about 100 yards away and then proceed to skip on over the backstop in an upward direction.  We were in the middle of nowhere so no real danger but that caught my attention.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 24, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I've seen a tracer from an M1 Garand being shot at a downward angle hit a backstop which was a small earthen mound about 100 yards away and then proceed to skip on over the backstop in an upward direction.  We were in the middle of nowhere so no real danger but that caught my attention.



Yeah...tracer fire is crazy.  I got some as a gift to mess around with and threw a couple of rounds into my rem 700 30.06.  Shot it at a hill 150 yards out and it proceded to hit something and ricochet off into the sky.  I video taped it and it was crazy to watch on tape.  

Never would have thought.  Can never be too careful.


----------

